# BHS Amersham meeting 02/10/11



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

​ 
*BRITISH HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY AND THAMES & CHILTERN HERPETOLOGICAL GROUP*​ 
*Joint meeting Sunday 2nd October 2011, 3.00 – 7.00 pm at the Drake Hall, Amersham Community Centre, Chiltern Ave, Amersham, Bucks, HP6 5AH.*
*3.00 – 3.30 Arrival and coffee/refreshments*
*3.30-6.00 Invited Speakers:*

*Chairman: Simon Townson*


*Peter Minting (University of Sussex): *

‘An Investigation of the Effects of Chytrid Fungus on Cumbrian Natterjack Toads’

*Chris Davis *(Co-ordinator, ARC Sand Lizard Breeding Programme):
‘Breeding Temperate Lizards in Outdoor Enclosures, with Emphasis on UK Sand Lizards for Conservation Programmes’

Short break 

*Chairman: Nick Bessant*

*Simon Maddock *(University of Bangor/Earthwatch Institute)
‘The Herpetofauna of a Neotropical Cloud Forest in North-West
Ecuador’

*6.00 -7.00. Further refreshments and an Open and Informal Session for members – Exhibition of captive bred animals and items/posters of herpetological interest (including science, books, art, photography). There will be limited space for up to 20 exhibits, plus the Thames & Chiltern herpetological shop for equipment/dry goods. Members who would like space should contact Simon Townson (01438 219522 eves or [email protected]) or Nick Bessant (01923 774277 eves/[email protected]) *

Amersham is easy to get to via J18 of the M25 or by tube/rail to Amersham station. Parking and entrance to the meeting are free.​


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope to see a few forumites at this!


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

This is tomorrow people.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooo this isn't far from me, I might have to pop in oneday


----------

